# any other women?



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

Not seeing any other women using this site.


----------



## Dan Schafer (Mar 12, 2002)

Where you from?


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Im gonna take one guess, and i have no clue if its right........Wisconsin? Nice to have ya here at NoDak Outdoors GooseGirl.


----------



## mothergoose (Mar 3, 2002)

There are other women out there, but few and
far between. I've been hunting for 17 years
in North Dakota, and having a great time with
it. I'm originally from the farm and live
in the city, so getting out to hunt has been
great. I start in the fall with bow hunting
for deer and hunt doves, and go all the way
thru november-december for pheasants, what
ever there is available to hunt, depending
on the snow conditions.

I also really enjoy fishing all year round.

We all need some r and r and this is mine.


----------



## mothergoose (Mar 3, 2002)

> On 2002-03-21 22:51, wigoosegirl wrote:
> Not seeing any other women using this site.


there are others out there I just posted a note, take a look. Hunting and fishing
is part of my major r and r's of life.
We all need them


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah I am looking forward to gettin out in the boat myself but still quite a bit of ice here. I can't wait for the early season to roll around for canadas. I have been stocking up for it. My dad just picked me up another call at Scheels today. A Big River Lonk Honker. What part of ND are you from?


----------



## mothergoose (Mar 3, 2002)

> On 2002-03-23 22:27, wigoosegirl wrote:
> Yeah I am looking forward to gettin out in the boat myself but still quite a bit of ice here. I can't wait for the early season to roll around for canadas. I have been stocking up for it. My dad just picked me up another call at Scheels today. A Big River Lonk Honker. What part of ND are you from?


fargo, nd. and you? I use a long honker also. It takes losts of practice to
even sound half way decent. I sometimes take
my call with me in the boat to practice in
the summer over the water, it sounds great.
I don't do that enough, as when I'm fishing
I'm to busy with that. 
We also have lots of ice on the lakes yet. but this week our temp. is suppose to get
alot warmer... it is spring isn't it!!!
Two years ago, we were fishing in our boats
in March. Not this year.


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

I have noticed the long honker blows a little bit different than the other big river I have. Both are flutes but they sound different. I guess I am just used to the old one. I do need to practice with it though. If I do it at home I drive my dad and sisters nuts though. It is nice to have geese on the river behind the house to talk to though. lol The only open water we have. Do you do much ice fishing? I went a few times this year-dozen or so but work kinda got in the way. Then we had some funny weather that effected the ice and I didn't trust it enough to drive out there.


----------



## mothergoose (Mar 3, 2002)

> On 2002-03-24 20:11, wigoosegirl wrote:
> I have noticed the long honker blows a little bit different than the other big river I have. Both are flutes but they sound different. I guess I am just used to the old one. I do need to practice with it though. If I do it at home I drive my dad and sisters nuts though. It is nice to have geese on the river behind the house to talk to though. lol The only open water we have. Do you do much ice fishing? I went a few times this year-dozen or so but work kinda got in the way. Then we had some funny weather that effected the ice and I didn't trust it enough to drive out there.


We did some ice fishing, there too, to find all the time I'd like to have, but
did have a great time when we did get out ice
fishing. We're going out this week, we won't
be driving on the ice, but I have a sled style ice house that is awesome,and is easy to pull across the ice, also got some ice
cleats for my bootsthat work great on slippery ice, no falling on the ice for this girl! Going to
try for some big perch in central N.D. and the weather temp. sounds like it'll be above
30, so that will be great, now hope the
sun will also be shining.


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

I am suppose to be coming out there probably tomorrow to hunt snows. I hope it isn't too cold. They said it should be warm with a chance of snow monday. Good luck on your fishing trip.


----------



## mothergoose (Mar 3, 2002)

Went out fishing on 3/20/02 and the wind was
blowing out of the n.w. with gusts up
to 35 mph. was it cold. caught just a few
perch, but still had a great time. Some
of my friends were snow goose hunting and
got some last friday, got 16. They are just
starting to come into N.D. now with the snow
and cold temps who knows when they'll be in
except they are forecasting warmer weather
this weekend, they may start to come in alot
more. We've had more snow in April then in
the month of February! We only hope they won't blow all through the state all at once
like they did last year.


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah I have been fishing some too. Catchin a few here and a few there but the more I catch the more I gotta clean. Oh well part of fishin'. Gotta go for now


----------



## mothergoose (Mar 3, 2002)

We've been trying our luck at fishing in north dakota, but they haven't started in central N.D. yet. It's been to cold. We
caught one northern and that was it. If we would get some warmer weather, it won't take
long for the big bite to start. We like the
big northerns, I can them and use like tuna
fish, so they are great for that. Tried to
catch some trout also and no luck.


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

I went trout fishing today and never caught anything either. It has been cool here too.


----------



## Becca (Oct 9, 2002)

Hey, I am pretty pumped because I am going to North Dakota for the first time this year! I am going to be the only girl in a all $#@% male party, but it should be educational.
Any luck out there ladies?


----------



## huntress (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi Becca!I'm from a rural town in nd but moved away years ago.We still come back every year,and i too am the only gal in an all guy party.I think i'm so used to it that it would be weird with another lady around.But at this point,it's like i'm one of the guys anyways.

What do you have in store during your trip?


----------



## womenhunter (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Iam from OHIO i hunt and i too am the only girl who enjoys hunting and getting grusome all the other girls i have talked to about it say iam gross or why would you hurt poor little helpless animals i just say it is relaxing and rejuvinating to me.  want to know if any of you women have hunted coyote before and if so what is the best time to go???


----------



## Glenda (Dec 30, 2003)

HI am Glenda and from North East Texas. I have just recently in my several years hunting finally found another woman hunting partner. From the begining of Oct (opening bow season) till mid Jan this is what my family and I do as often as we can. I have 3 wonderful daughters ages 9,7,5. I have them out hunting as well.. My 9 and 7 yr old have killed their first Whitetails this year. My 9 year old shot a 6pt and 2doe this year. My 7 yr old was able to get a very nice 8pt this buck would have been perfect but it was during the rut and fighting was heavy. He'd freshly broken one of his front eye guards. The 5 yr old thinks she's ready but not allowed. She does goes and sit in the stands with us preparing her for when she is actually ready and her grandfather takes her jackrabbit hunting.

I have tried several times to take a few of my friends hunting with me. Only to find out it wasn't their choice of sporting. Non-traditional women are far and few inbetween. Most do not like the idea of getting bloody or killing an animal.

I just hope that my girls stick with hunting, fishing, camping when they grow to be the age I am. Its a great family adventure for us. We always come back with wonderful tales and memories to keep for a life time.

My husband feels very lucky to have a wife that does like to hunt. He has heard serveral times from other men "I sure wish my wife would hunt". I've just always felt that if my husband is willing to do things I like to do. Then I should be willing to try what he likes. Sure glad i did.. I Love it!!


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

replying for wife who uses my account to post. We hunt together starting in September all the way to January in ND, grouse, partridge, pheasant, duck goose, deer. Fish all summer long usually once a week. Buy less than $50 of meat from a grocery in a year and live off our own garden and what we hunt or catch. In addition, of the women who work where my wife works, a majority hunt or fish or both. My mother fished, my grandmother hunted and fished.


----------



## one over (Feb 28, 2004)

Where are all the single women that hunt and fish? :roll: It would be nice to date a women that understands my passoin for hunting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

I got me one sucka'ssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Apr 19, 2007)

Im in Alberta Girls and Let me tell you this spring aint no spring there is 4 inches of snow here and let me tell you it sucks!!!

ANy good weather out there? Im starting to wonder!

Take me away to some where warmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

OK women we need some posts up here. WE need pics. and all kinds of stuff. I am getting back into the hunting game this year and I actually got to hunt my first waterfowl hunt this year. So lets see your pics ladies I know you have them.


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey y'all!  I just registerd on the site and it's great! I have major waterfowl fever and I'll post pics of my hunts when I get a chance to- should be today... it's great to see other women interested in hunting!! You don't see too many like us, that's for sure! :wink:


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok ladies, I just got all my pics of this season posted in the Canada Geese forum so check em out if you'd like!


----------



## PennsylvaniaRidgeRunner (Feb 16, 2008)

I just moved to Jamestown and am looking for other women who enjoy hunting, fishing, etc. I'm a biologist and I've hunted and fished, but it's been a while since I was seriously in the field. I shot my first gobbler in 2005 and it had been years before that when I hunted deer. Now that I'm out of DC, I am eager to get oriented and get out there.

Just thought I'd post to say "Hi." If you're looking for a conscientious field partner, give me a yell.

Pennsylvania Ridge Runner


----------



## duckhuntress (Dec 6, 2007)

I use this site from time to time. I'm an avid hunter and a staff writer for a women's hunting website. I hunt mostly waterfowl, but I do hunt pretty much anything that has a season. :wink: I'm from rural SD- north of Sioux Falls.


----------



## Miss_Reddemann (Aug 22, 2006)

I pretty much live on a duckboat on a sandbar on the Missouri River.....

Wow, that sounds a lot better than a van down by the river...

I have been hunting my whole life. I hunt a good variety of stuff but waterfowl and turkey hunting come first and foremost!

I won my first calling contest at Gamefair in Minnesota last summer. It was fun!

Other than that, I work quite a few shows and do some seminars and hunt whenever I can!

P.S. Hi Stacey! :sniper: When are we going to go shoot something again? Snow geese perhaps? Yoters? Your call deary....


----------



## duckhuntress (Dec 6, 2007)

Miss_Reddemann said:


> P.S. Hi Stacey! :sniper: When are we going to go shoot something again? Snow geese perhaps? Yoters? Your call deary....


Lets get them sky carp!  We can get some yotes, too. :wink: Plenty of those out here..... :-?


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

HI LADIES- SO GLAD TO SEE OTHER FEMALE HUNTERS- JUST JOINED THIS SITE AND LOOKING FORWARD TO HUNTING STORIES FROM OTHERS.

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SNOW GEESE TO ARRIVE IN N.D. - JUST BOUGHT A PLACE THERE LAST SPRING.

I HUNT ABOUT 41/2 MONTHS A YEAR- DEER-TURKEYS-WATERFOWL-ELK- YOU NAME IT - I WAS IN AFRICA 2 YEARS AGO. :sniper:

SO HERES TOO A GREAT SPRING GOOSE HUNT. :beer:


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

I would post but we are suffering from some SERIOUS cabin fever. Heading out to Devils this weekend takin' the rods and the gun. We figure if we can't maybe get a little into the pike we might as well pass shoot some SNOWS. I don't care I just wanna get out of the house. :sniper:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Well Hello ladies! 
There are quite a few of us woman that hunt up here in good ole CANADA. Its actually nice because we all see each other as hunters without the need to point out our sexes. My Moose hunting group is four men, me and my dog, and we have enjoyed quite a few seasons in the woods in the north, the topic has never come up that I am the only woman in the group. We may be outnumbered in the big picture but it doesn't really matter, we are all out there because we absolutely love the whole experience of the wild. Its great to know there are other ladies that have the bug for the whole hunting experience though. My one and only "issue" with some of the other woman in the groups is that they won't clean there own kills. Do you see that as often as I do?? Does it bother you? 
I am relatively new to bird hunting, only have a couple years under my belt for that, but, bye gosh I have been having fun out there. I still enjoy my time in a tree stand or pushing the bush for big brown tasty animals, but, I have the fever for dropping birds right now and enjoying the whole experience..and they are mighty good coming off that rotisserie too!! Happy hunting Ladies - enjoy the wild
DodgeLynn
:run:


----------



## laddybug3 (Oct 28, 2008)

On Sunday I saw a young girl fishing with her brother and father. I taught my roomate to fish and now she wants to go fishing. She does not want to go fishing in the morning. Like this morning at 4. Then again I was so cold.

I taught my Cos. to go fishing. Now when she is up we go fishing. My uncle took a bunch of pictures of us. It was driving us crazy.


----------



## wyomccoy (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey I see there are other women here but i havent found many.. Of course I am new on here, and i only found it cuz my husband showed me it.. I am not exactly sure where to go to look thru everything or anything. So hopefully I'll find my way around..


----------



## Stone Fence (Apr 21, 2009)

Just took my hunter safety course. I may get out on Spring Turkey season. I've been a shooter for a long time, just not a hunter.

I'm in Upstate NY.


----------

